# taking your Pet home with you



## Elle72 (Oct 4, 2011)

Please help..................After almost a year in Egypt I have started to plan to go back home to Chicago. I know I will not miss Egypt at all but one thing here I d hate to leave behind is my gorgeous Persian cat. Do you know if there is a way to take a cat out of here and what is the process to get my Cat a US immigration visa lane:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not sure about the US, but for Europe, you will need to get a Pet Passport and a chip implanted. There are a few vets in Cairo that can do all this. KLM is very good at transporting pets too.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

there is a thread tittle "my cat, help". 
The information that I found is there. 

By the way, when are you planning to start the process for yours. 
I should have started with mine.


----------



## Elle72 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> there is a thread tittle "my cat, help".
> The information that I found is there.
> 
> By the way, when are you planning to start the process for yours.
> I should have started with mine.


Gracias  I am thinking about leaving in August. I will call the US Embassy for more info. KLM is real good and I like the stop in Amsterdam. I will surely check it out. Do you know where I can find a vet who can do chip? I live in Dokki I hope I can find one in the area. I'd hate to leave here behind she's a beauty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Air italia allowed me to keep my cat next to me in the cabin in his cat box, fluffy got grate attention


----------



## braveheart1970 (Feb 28, 2012)

ok,i brought two from dahab to austria,its not difficult,but you should start the prosses now,as you will need blood tests microchip,injections,but its worth it,under 5kg cat can travel in cabin,just check the airlines web page,you find all the info their,good luck,,


----------



## sdmcnabb (Apr 25, 2011)

*Bringing Pets to Chicago*

I brought my dog to Chicago last year. She travelled under the seat, and I used Lufthansa. It is easy to bring your pet into the US. You need a current rabies certificate and a letter from your vet (within 10 days of travel) stating that your cat is healthy. 
When you arrive in Chicago, you go through immigration into baggage claim. Ask where the CDC office is, and ring the bell. The agent will come out, check your paperwork, and look at the animal, and sign off on the papers.

Again, very easy. I used Lufthansa and friends have used KLM for their cat. Just make sure that the flight is actually Lufthansa/KLM and not code shared. Specifically, EgyptAir does not allow pets in the cabin.


----------

